# Shimano Di2 vs. SRAM Red 2013



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

Who out here on the interwebs has an opinion on what is better? SRAM Red or Shimano Di2?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

This is an old debate but evolving. It is a personal call.

Do you want electronic shifting or lighter weight?

Do you like double tap or brifters?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. Whether one is better than the other is an entirely personal opinion based on how you value their different features, benefits, and operating characteristics.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

There is no 'better', just different. Only you can answer this question.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

I am now 2 years and 12,000 miles into Ultegra UI-2,
There has been no issues. The chain has never overshifted the front chain ring. There is no cable to fart around with. There is no "tune up".
It is a win win situation, a no brainer.
It's like when we went from carburetors to fuel injection in cars, people were leery because it was new but then they find out that it is zero maintenance. 
There is no way to press the button wrong. It just works every time.


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

For me, having the same question... "Only you can answer this question" is not helpful. Yes it holds truth... yes there will be personal experiences involved when or whatever the OP or myself try them out. But why not share your experience if you have tried both?

I guess the goal of these forums is to attempt to gain knowledge from other people and to find other peoples experience and evaluate themselves on the basis of good versus bad if the purchase is worth it. Electronic shifting is an expensive piece of equipment and it isnt something easily tested on the road without a full purchase or a costly rental purchase with that desired group.

I love SRAM shifting and updating my personal group is my next purchase. But, you also hear so many good things about Shimano electronic shifting that it might be worth the investment. I just wish SRAM would get in the ballgame with their own version.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

This is where I am today. (context) 
3 rides- all sram red- I love the double tap- short push/ affirmative shifting at the rear.
Front der. 2 Force, 1 Yaw....always makes me throw up a little in my mouth, Blah.
Brakes.....switched to 7800 DA- mucho better-o

12-14,000 K'S a year so 60-65,000 k's in the past 5 years and all 3 groups are wearing quickly. Replacing one right shifter at cost with the next generation than what was sent in, got me considering Shimano again.

Rode the 9000 and loved the rear der. shift's, quick (small paddle travel) tight (no hesitation) the shifts resemble Sram to some extent. The front der shifts blew me away (remember I'm coming from Sram so a small chicken holding the seat tube pushing the der. in / out and holding the chain in place would impress me), but there was trim everywhere and quiet. The price has me in a holding pattern and trying to patch my Sram together. If I do go the 9000 route it will be will a washer to run 10 speed or I would wait until my wheelsets need to be replaced as the extra cost would be too much to justify / explain.
I am curious about the Di2 or Ultegra 2 to be accurate. I like the front der. trim aspect and the few "tune up's" implied. The price is within reason (if that is possible concerning higher end bike stuff.
I think which ever group is offered at a good price will be the way I go, for now I'll patch my Sram together with ducktape and wait.


----------



## MarkThailand (Nov 20, 2012)

I have about 12000 km on the new SRAM Red and about 2000 km on the 9070 DI2. Yes, the 9070 DI2 is exactly as described - so smooth, quiet, reliable and consistent at both front and back derailleur shifting. The Reds have had many adjustments and several cable replacements due to rust. But, I really like the double-tap positive shifting of the Red.

My next bike, a stainless steel ACB, will be getting Red - the question is Red or Red 22...

Mark


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

B I N G O 
Exactly. The Red shifts are something that once experienced are hard to give up. It's the front der shifts which frustrate the crap out of me. When they work....I'm content, when they don't I want to toss the bike and start again on something else.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

eric.radhik said:


> For me, having the same question... "Only you can answer this question" is not helpful. Yes it holds truth... yes there will be personal experiences involved when or whatever the OP or myself try them out. But why not share your experience if you have tried both?
> 
> I guess the goal of these forums is to attempt to gain knowledge from other people and to find other peoples experience and evaluate themselves on the basis of good versus bad if the purchase is worth it. Electronic shifting is an expensive piece of equipment and it isnt something easily tested on the road without a full purchase or a costly rental purchase with that desired group.
> 
> I love SRAM shifting and updating my personal group is my next purchase. But, you also hear so many good things about Shimano electronic shifting that it might be worth the investment. I just wish SRAM would get in the ballgame with their own version.


Ok..here ya go. I'm a mechanic. I have worked w/ every group in question here. They ALL work fine. SRAM Red w/ YAW derailleur is fantastic. It's slightly more involved than 'old' derailleurs to set up, but still pretty easy. The new Shimano 11spd stuff works great. The new front derailleur is also slightly more involved to set up. 
From an end-user standpoint they're both very comfortable, nicely finished, and highly refined. SRAM has it's very positive/notchy feel. Shimano, especially Di2 is amazingly effortless. There are no 'tune-ups' to do, as such. You'd have to be a complete moron to let the battery run out. Some people (the 'technologically challenged') will have problems remembering anything other than how to shift. They'll forget how to take the battery off, how to check the charge, how to reset it after a fall. 
Soooooo...where does that leave us?


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

I posted this question to see what experiences people are having. The new SRAM Red stuff looks amazing. I've tried SRAM stuff but never loved the double tap. I would miss shift when climbing because I would reach for another gear and the double tap would actually shift to a higher gear. That's not possible on Shimano, but something I'm sure I could get use to over time. I live in Seattle and ride in the rain a lot so cables and equipment take a beating. I'm running 1st generation Ultegra Di2 and it's freaking incredible. It never ever goes out of adjustment, no under or over shifts to compensate for, shift under heavy load flawlessly, and the ease of use especially when you tired makes me happy. Smaller things like being able to shift with your pinky while on the brakes, and the auto trim front der just add to the fun. I would love to try the Campy EPS stuff too. I have not had one single issue with Di2 with about 5K miles and at least 3K of those in the rain. If you do have to adjust because of wheel change it's done in about 30 seconds. I just don't see another group set that is anywhere close to it. I wanted to see what the SRAM peeps had to say because the new RED stuff is sexy as all get out.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

snidemcbride said:


> ... I just don't see another group set that is anywhere close to it (Di2). I wanted to see what the SRAM peeps had to say because the new RED stuff is sexy as all get out.


Sounds like you have a well formulated opinion with respect to relative pros/cons of mech vs elec. Those all still apply to new SRAM Red despite it's sexy appearance. 

So what's your question?


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

No question just a discussion. I'm just wanting to understand peoples opinions and what they love about each group set.


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

cxwrench said:


> Ok..here ya go. I'm a mechanic. I have worked w/ every group in question here. They ALL work fine. SRAM Red w/ YAW derailleur is fantastic. It's slightly more involved than 'old' derailleurs to set up, but still pretty easy. The new Shimano 11spd stuff works great. The new front derailleur is also slightly more involved to set up.
> From an end-user standpoint they're both very comfortable, nicely finished, and highly refined. SRAM has it's very positive/notchy feel. Shimano, especially Di2 is amazingly effortless. There are no 'tune-ups' to do, as such. You'd have to be a complete moron to let the battery run out. Some people (the 'technologically challenged') will have problems remembering anything other than how to shift. They'll forget how to take the battery off, how to check the charge, how to reset it after a fall.
> Soooooo...where does that leave us?


Actually that is a very positive review in terms of electronic shifting!!! At least in my eyes... someone who is experienced in the field and works in the field and still promotes it? Yes, you mentioned the mechanical does "work fine" too but you live a hint of "you must have it well tuned" by saying "It's slightly more involved than 'old' derailleurs to set up, but still pretty easy."

For me... who is not in the field and has no idea how to manage the mechanical side of my bike... replacing a battery is a huge positive instead of learning how to become a mechanic to tweak the equipment. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## snidemcbride (Aug 27, 2012)

And I think you meant to say "charge the battery" but just to be clear the battery on Di2 is LithiumIon and holds a charge for something like 1500 miles and then you recharge it. I've never even let mine go past the blinking green. The battery would only need to be replaced if it were to die... with as few charge cycles as it needs it should last a very long time.


----------



## eric.radhik (Jun 5, 2013)

snidemcbride said:


> And I think you meant to say "charge the battery"


Correct. I meant to say charge the battery. thx =)


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

snidemcbride said:


> Who out here on the interwebs has an opinion on what is better? SRAM Red or Shimano Di2?


Shimano Di2 FTW!! But yeah, it actually depends on the rider...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The difference in the feel at the shift levers is the main thing.

If you like a really solid "CLICK" then go SRAM.

Di2 has almost no feeling at all, and a lot of people don't like it because of that.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've been using Campy mechanical shifters for decades, but I do occasionally test out bicycles with other componentry (what, there are other brands than Campagnolo?). 

My quick, dirty and utterly unqualified assessments:

SRAM Red feels rickety under the fingers, but it's true I took to the mechanisms instantly and never missed a shift in my test rides.

I'm mightily impressed by the latest Shimano, both electronic and mechanical (I tried Dura-Ace, not Ultegra). The brifters are extremely comfortable under the hands. Shifts are smooth and exact with both mechanical and electronic, but the electronic Shimmy is impressively instantaneous. I love them. An utterly luxurious set of components. I love them enough to abandon my Campy.

I'm just as impressed with the new Campy electronic as with the Shimano electronic, but the 11 speed Campy levers aren't quite as comfortable for me.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone with the Di2 ever ran the battery totally flat when out on a ride? Does it then remain in the gear that it was last in?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Has anyone with the Di2 ever ran the battery totally flat when out on a ride? Does it then remain in the gear that it was last in?


I think someone would have to be a complete moron for this to happen so few people may admit to it. What I read is that with Shimano yes - you are frozen. Campy eps has a manual adjustment so you can change to a more suitable get home gear. I've got 3500 or so miles on my eps...charged it twice. Never been past yellow so nowhere close to being dead.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

snidemcbride said:


> Who out here on the interwebs has an opinion on what is better? SRAM Red or Shimano Di2?


Have you tried both? They are so different you will most likely know immediately.

Have you tried campy? I was a sram fanatic. Had it on my MTB, had rival on my roadbike, had to have red on the new roadbike. Road eps and it is totally over. My first choice by a mile is electric shift. My second is campy mechanical ( I am going to remove sram from my CX bike so I can use campy chorus). Sram is not really in the picture anymore.


----------

